# Moving to Chicago - cost of living



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi! 

I am a single mum with a potential teaching job opportunity in Chicago. I would be moving over with my 2 children and their school fees will be provided by the school. 

My question is, what would be a suitable salary to allow me to be comfortably off and be able to save each month. My housing will also be provided (or at least an allowance given) so I don't have to factor in that, but I have no idea about the cost of healthcare for me and the kids, cost of food, bills etc! 

Any advice would be much appreciated as this will help me to decide whether or not to accept an offer if I am given one. 

Thanks!
V


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your employer should be providing medical insurance at least to some degree. It'd be highly unusual if they didn't. I would check that. It's hard to say what premium cost sharing, deductibles, and co-pays you would have -- you just have to check that with your employer (and including covering your two children).

In Chicago proper, or in one of the surrounding communities? That'll influence whether you will need a car as a practical matter. Chicago is America's third largest city, and it is possible to live car-free within most of the city itself, at least. A car is a fairly major expense.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Check to find out if the allowance you get for housing, is taxable or not.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

EVHB said:


> Check to find out if the allowance you get for housing, is taxable or not.


Oh, the allowance for housing IS taxable. Trust me on this one...
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Good to know up front. Thank you, Bev!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

With very narrow exceptions. To pick a random example, if you're being hired as a forest ranger, and your employer is going to drop you in the middle of the wilderness and provide one of those big, tall ranger stations where you'll live, keeping a regular lookout for forest fires, that ranger station might be tax free accommodation.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> With very narrow exceptions. To pick a random example, if you're being hired as a forest ranger, and your employer is going to drop you in the middle of the wilderness and provide one of those big, tall ranger stations where you'll live, keeping a regular lookout for forest fires, that ranger station might be tax free accommodation.


Chicago may not be one of the most coveted pieces of real estate in the US but still a long ways from a fire tower))


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

My questions would include vacation/pto, relocation after termination of contract by either party, child care after school hours and during illness. 
How much do you need to make to break even and how much to be able to safe money? It depends on your needs and wants. Is tuition only covered for your kids or the whole package? You will need a reliable vehicle.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

As a generalization, though, Chicago is considerably more affordable than the other top three U.S. cities, New York and Los Angeles.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> As a generalization, though, Chicago is considerably more affordable than the other top three U.S. cities, New York and Los Angeles.


You could not pay me to move to Windy City))


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And many people don't like New York, Los Angeles, or for that matter Istanbul. Yet Chicago is America's third most populous city, so obviously lots of people like living there. For example, Chicago is unquestionably a foodie paradise. You can water all your plants in Chicago (unlike Los Angeles), and most people can afford to live mere minutes from the downtown core (unlike New York). Chicago has its advantages. It depends on what you like.

I'm not sure what your point is, Twostep. Different people like different places to live and different lifestyle attributes. I'd be happy living many places, and Chicago is one of them. But why is what either one of us think about our own preferences important in this thread?


----------

